# Fedora-core4 shell script smb & ftp User adden



## el loco mO (19. April 2006)

hi
Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Beispiel für ein Script das 
samba und ftp User anlegt und diese dann per Email benachrichtigt...
Habe bisher aber leider noch nichts passendes gefunde...

Falls es hier sowas schon gibt würde ich mich über einen Link zu dem ensprechenden Topic freuen...ansonsten könnt ihr mir natürlich auch gerne direkt weiterhelfen wenn ihr sowas schonmal gemacht habt oder wisst wie es geht  ;D
danke


----------



## el loco mO (19. April 2006)

Kann mir keiner weiterhelfen?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (20. April 2006)

Woher nimmt denn Dein FTP-Server die User? Nutzt dieser die System-User oder holt er die User-Daten z.B. aus einer MySQL-Datenbank?

Falls er mit den System-Usern arbeitet koennte ungefaehr sowas vielleicht fuer Dich nuetzlich sein:
newuser.sh

```
#!/bin/sh
useradd -m $1
passwd $1
smbpasswd -a $1
```


----------



## el loco mO (20. April 2006)

Also die User sollen in in einem Rutsch angelegt werden.
d.h. beim ausführen soll nach einem Usernamen einem Passwort und einer Emailadresse gefragt werden.
Und dann halt der User mit seinem homedir angelegt werden, und natürlich dann auch die Berechtigung das er per ftp und samba auf sein Verzeichnis zugreiffen kann.

Er darf aber keine shell umgebung auf dem Server nutzen können.
Und nach dem anlegen soll eine mail an den User gesendet werden mit seinen Zugangsdaten und infos wie z.B. Server ip etc..

ist das überhaupt machbar so ?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (20. April 2006)

Ich musste meinem FTP-User daheim auch eine Shell zuweisen damit er per FTP verbinden konnte wenn ich mich recht erinnere.
Das von mir gepostete Script legt ~ an und fragt 2 mal nach dem Passwort. Einmal fuer's System und einmal fuer Samba.
Theoretisch koennte man das Passwort wohl ueber STDIN an smbpasswd uebergeben werden. Das loest aber noch nicht das Problem mit dem System-Passwort, denn dieses kannst Du nicht einfach uebergeben. Man kann zwar useradd ein Passwort angeben, jedoch muss dies bereits verschluesselt sein.


----------



## el loco mO (20. April 2006)

Und was ist die beste Lösung um die entsprechenden Daten den usern dann per mail zukommen zu lassen?


```
mail -s Userdaten userxy@domain.de < /tmp/userdata/xyaddtmp.txt
```

Und wenn ich in dem sricpt dann noch irgendwie mit rm sage das er die .bash_ Datein aus dem homedir des gerade erst angelegten users löschen soll hat der dann doch im grunde eigentlich keinen shell zugriff mehr oder?
Sollte aber immernoch per smb und ftp auf den server zugreifen können?

Oder irre ich mich da jetzt ?


----------

